# How does all this stuff work exactly?



## Ghastly Joker (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm 15 and I am putting together my first haunt. Like anyone elses should, I'm starting off with a graveyard theme this year. However, I don't want all static props as they don't scare TOTs too easily. I'm looking to make arm extending mechanisms for kids who are close to one of my ground breakers. Trouble is that these things I find online are in the 300 dollar range. I am a bit short on cash and I'm inexperienced but am willing to learn. Teaching a boy to fish so to speak.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

When you are with pneumatics the price is going to be kinda high, as for an arm extending mech it can be done many ways mainly depends on how you want it to look


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

try the Halloween monster list - read through the articles and it will give you an idea of how it's done. www.halloweenmonsterlist.info I think


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Maybe start with a grave grabber. Scrounge a cheap, low rpm electric motor ("borrow" the rotisserie motor out of the barbeque), some scraps of lumber and metal pieces out of dad's or a neighbor's garage. Then get creative with paint and old clothes. 

Half the fun is creating something from nothing. The other half of the fun is scaring the crap out of TOT's on Halloween!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

You could try a Trash Can Trauma. It was my first pneumatic prop. It isn't that hard to build. I made one with a bike pump, trash can of course, styrofoam head, washing machine solenoid, 3/4 in hose and a few quick connect fittings. You should be able to find a how to on Monster list or maybe someone else on this forum has one. I started to make one as I was building it, but never finished it. Let me know if you can't find one. This is what mine looks like:
http://www.discountvoiceovers.com/Video/TCT07.mov


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

If you want to learn about the basics of pneumatics, read this,

http://www.phantasmechanics.com/air/index.html

and you can also learn alot from cliff martin's dvds

http://www.scaryguys.com/dvdpneumatics.html

http://www.scaryguys.com/dvdanimationcontrols.html


----------

